# Ok need an unbiased view!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is now 7 months she is full of life but we have a good routine which works for me. I am on a waiting list for a puppy at the end of June as I think Hattie would like a companion. Hattie is still a bit juvenille and is beginining her teenage phase. She now barks at every dog she meets wants to play and is a bundle of fun but quite a live wire. I would love to know if anyone else found that pup 2 provided a calming influence or made matters worse! I feel I am fairly set on another dog as I don't like to leave a dog alone but would be interested on other peoples views. Thanks Sue and Hattie. P.S. I had two terriers as litter mates but really they were individuals and not really that bonded.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking forward to this...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I look forward to reading peoples answers as we are considering a second 'poo. Dexter is 8 months old.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

there are a few people who have had second dogs alot closer together than my 2, Wilf was 3 when we got Mable he was happy to play with her but did nt want to snuggle up with her like I have seen pictures of other peoples dogs its only recently that Wilf wont move if she tries to lie with him. 
I think perhaps that Wilf is more energetic in certain situation i.e with a ball, a little bit if competition never hurt.... especially when Wilf very rarely gets there first.
We left it til Wilf was that old, had been considering it since he was under 1 but did nt want to regret the decision. I wouldnt wait as long if I had my time again. But thats just my eperience everyones situations are different and so are everyones dogs.. good luck


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I also am looking forward to reading the ans as I am thinking of poo no 2😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know about a second dog calming the first down haha, probably the opposite way round with mine  We got Poppy when Izzie had just turned 1 year old, Izzie is very well behaved and always has been. Poppy is slightly naughtier  Likes to yap & chews things all the time! Always being a pain to poor Izzie when they play, but I think Izzie does enjoy having another dog to play with  Although as with Wilf and Mable, Izzie will also get up and move if poppy goes to sit with her (although I think Poppy does it on purpose so she can steal her seat!) But if Izzie chooses to sit near poppy then that's okay  Lol.

Not sure if that helps at all? If you want to ask anything else i'll try to answer as best I can


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I don't know about a second dog calming the first down haha, probably the opposite way round with mine  We got Poppy when Izzie had just turned 1 year old, Izzie is very well behaved and always has been. Poppy is slightly naughtier  Likes to yap & chews things all the time! Always being a pain to poor Izzie when they play, but I think Izzie does enjoy having another dog to play with  Although as with Wilf and Mable, Izzie will also get up and move if poppy goes to sit with her (although I think Poppy does it on purpose so she can steal her seat!) But if Izzie chooses to sit near poppy then that's okay  Lol.
> 
> Not sure if that helps at all? If you want to ask anything else i'll try to answer as best I can


Thanks Laura..where have you been ...haven't seen you on here much lately??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks Laura..where have you been ...haven't seen you on here much lately??


No problem  I know, not been on much tbh, dad took over a business so i'm working there and pretty busy and tired with it haha, so i've been going to be early  Just not had much chance, but have been on a bit more this week to see what's going on, nice to know i've been missed


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We got Scamp when Rascal was 14 mths, everyone says that Rascal calmed down but I'm not so sure... maybe its just the comparison to a puppy ! 
He is generally more well behaved and calm now but I think he's very clever and its just a front - he still runs off with paper when he thinks no-one notices, he likes to sit on a chair at the table, I swear you can see him working things out and because Scamp is a bigger , bouncy poo he makes Rascal look better !!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was considering a second cockapoo and even hubby agreed that we could get another one  But I have since decided against it, for now anyhow.

Millie has always been a very chilled out puppy and delight to have. However over the winter months it did take a lot of work to keep her clean, having to rinse her off after every walk. As I work from home and time can be precious with clients booked in, I found it quite hard to get ready for work and wash/dry Millie. Grooming one dog is hard work, I'm not sure I have time to groom two.

Another thing that became apparent when her bestest friend Lolly came to stay for a couple of days. I wasn't the centre of Millie's world, which in a nice way I am. I do love the close relationship we have. 

Oh and when they were together, the didn't curl up and sleep together even though they are best friend.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just love the idea of two and recently decided to wait a little longer but I have to agree the daily double grooming requirement does worry me too!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I got my second when Dexter was 7 months old for just the same reason. He is a very sociable dog and loves the company of other dogs. He and Bonnie are great companions and will play for ages in the garden and the house. In some ways it's easier as they have a lot more exercise together and have a constant companion and playmate. As for being the centre of my world well now they both are!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Right from the start we decided we wanted a second dog and we looked into it a lot. We spoke to our vet and plenty of other dog owners and this is what we found:

EVERYBODY recommended that we waited until Mollie was at least 20-24 months old before taking on a second dog. 

The general reasons were because if you get a puppy before this time, it prolongs the naughty puppy like behaviour of the elder dog and the second dog doesn't learn to behave as well. According to my vet it is good for dogs to socialise with dogs of all ages but when it comes to taking on a second, wait until your current dog is 2.

One of my friends has pretty much exactly 1 year between her dogs and she was telling me that she wished she had waited a little while for Pedro (the oldest one) to have grown up more. She says that all they do is bicker and get jealous of eachother.

I'm sure its not the same for everyone / everybreed. Plus each dog is different - the personalitys can change a lot from dog to dog. so don't let it put you off! I have know doubt your choice will work out well for you. But for my partner and I, now that we did make ourselves wait, we are certain we have done the right thing for us. 

Good luck~!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Trying to be unbiased here  

When or if to get a second dog, really depends on the first/current dog you have and of course on the owner too... 

I have 2 girls at the moment and due to their training and character I would have no problem introducing a third, it really is down to the dog/dogs you currently have, plus the owners commitement to care and training etc ... 

Wow that was very unbiased for me lol .. I love having my dogs and love the idea for more than one, however I would only introduce a new puppy or dog when I felt the time was right for me and my other dogs ...  

All dog and all owners are different xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree JoJo - I really think it is all down to the personalities of the dogs.
Who would have thought Betty and Daisy could be such good friends in less than a week and they are both around the one year old mark....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree about the personalities of the dogs making a difference. I was advised to wait a year but I am not the patient type! I had my heart set on a chocolate roan bitch from the same breeder and Bonnie was ready so I went for it! Dexter was only 7 months when I got Bonnie. I am glad I didn't wait its lovely to have two youngsters together. The only things I waited for was that he had finished his obedience classes and was fully house trained and neutered. 
I would say Bonnie is a calming influence on Dexter, she is far more willing to please me than he is and goes to fetch him when he is running around in the woods, she is more like a big sensible sister! He has never shown any jealousy towards her but then we have always let him feel he is top dog and she is not bothered.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

its down to your current dog and how mature they are! I have been very lucky that Treacle is loyal,obedient and very easy to take care of - introducing Clyde was no problem. I am sure she had a few sulks - because Treacle and I are inseparable and she was not too happy that he took some of my time - but to watch them play [as they are doing now] is nothing more than pure delight. Treacle and i still have our special time - Clyde is not as much of a cuddler so that works well.
As for workload - no difference for me at the moment - they bathe together , walk together, toilet together even eat together! 
It just worked for us!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All, 

I think there is already soem really good advice and opinions. I have 2 poo's and there is 10 months between them. Thye are the best of friends and the older Poo Eric has helped train Pearl, his little sister. As we spent lots of time getting the basics right with Eric it was very easy for Pearl to follow his lead. 

I decided to get a second poo so that they had each other and honestly Eric become more playful when Pearl arrived. They get more exercise playing with each other and I completely agree with Nadine there is absoltely no more work involved as they do everything together. 

My only suprise was that i had forgotten how much hard work puppies can be in the first 2/3 months. It is tiring but it pays off and you soon forget and just love having them around. 

Sara, Eric and Pearl.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All, 

I think there is already soem really good advice and opinions. I have 2 poo's and there is 10 months between them. Thye are the best of friends and the older Poo Eric has helped train Pearl, his little sister. As we spent lots of time getting the basics right with Eric it was very easy for Pearl to follow his lead. 

I decided to get a second poo so that they had each other and honestly Eric become more playful when Pearl arrived. They get more exercise playing with each other and I completely agree with Nadine there is absoltely no more work involved as they do everything together. 

My only suprise was that i had forgotten how much hard work puppies can be in the first 2/3 months. It is tiring but it pays off and you soon forget and just love having them around. 

Sara, Eric and Pearl.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I would love to have another cockapoo  Vincent gets on so well with dogs and plays really well. BUT I just don't have the money or the time for 2! Epecially as in the next few years we'll be thinking of starting a family, 2 Vincent dogs and a baby? I would explode!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love another also im planning to think about it seriously when Bud is 2 ,I do find im having to bath Buddy everyday and its hard work ,but he's part of our family so is allowed everywhere in the house (cant believe but he's even been on the sofa yikes!!) so i prefer him to be clean.

Buddy would be in heaven with a brother or sister i have no doubt about that!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Buddy so needs a playmate x Think of all the naughty things he could do with a little accomplice - cannot wait for the Buddy adventure stories !
Go on Donna - Just do It!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Donna my two are allowed everywhere - beds, sofa the lot. I used to bath Dexter much more when he was my only one, but now I find I don't really need to. When they are muddy which is every day, they dry off in the kitchen or sometimes I use a hair dryer if i am in a hurry and the mud just drops off them. I sweep it up and they can soon go through to the rest of the house. I can promise you my house isn't dirty- we have a pale oatmeal type carpet, great for disguising stains and a red leather sofa which I just wipe down. I can tell you they make less mess than my 3 children did when they were little! As long as you keep their coats fairly short I don't really find 2 much extra work.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy jumps in the canal nearly everyday(and it stinks) hence reason for all the bath's,im not sure what he weighs at the mo but he's BIG I stuggle to pick himup to get him in there LOL !

Poo number 2 will have to be alot smaller think im thnking about getting a girl.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As posted by Milledog(forgot to quote message!)

I was considering a second cockapoo and even hubby agreed that we could get another one But I have since decided against it, for now anyhow.

Millie has always been a very chilled out puppy and delight to have. However over the winter months it did take a lot of work to keep her clean, having to rinse her off after every walk. As I work from home and time can be precious with clients booked in, I found it quite hard to get ready for work and wash/dry Millie. Grooming one dog is hard work, I'm not sure I have time to groom two.

Another thing that became apparent when her bestest friend Lolly came to stay for a couple of days. I wasn't the centre of Millie's world, which in a nice way I am. I do love the close relationship we have. 

Oh and when they were together, the didn't curl up and sleep together even though they are best friend. 


Thanks in some ways I would like Hattie to be a little less focused on me there are a lot of things to consider!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I would love to have another cockapoo  Vincent gets on so well with dogs and plays really well. BUT I just don't have the money or the time for 2! Epecially as in the next few years we'll be thinking of starting a family, 2 Vincent dogs and a baby? I would explode!


I'm in the same situation as you Ruth... except we also have three cats


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I got my second when Dexter was 7 months old for just the same reason. He is a very sociable dog and loves the company of other dogs. He and Bonnie are great companions and will play for ages in the garden and the house. In some ways it's easier as they have a lot more exercise together and have a constant companion and playmate. As for being the centre of my world well now they both are!


Did the arrival of poo2 have any effect on Dexters toilet training. Hattie is great now and has been for several months don't want to regress!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your very useful advice. When I mention to people I meet or friends they all say wait a bit longer. If I get another puppy from Pat he (I would like a boy I can call him Eric) will be ready at the end of June so Hattie will be 9 months by then. I think if I leave it too long I will be too far removed from "puppy mode" and reluctant to start again. I would not have doubts if I had a bigger house and know that in a few years I will need a new knee but there are always ways around most problems. Lots of thinking to do.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sue, Dexter did not regress at all in any way although Bonnie took longer to house train but that maybe beacuse she is a girl? Dexter was very quick and has never sprayed in the house.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Having Betty has really made me want a second one but I am still going to be patient and wait until Daisy is older. Her recall when she has a scent or there is a flappy or fluffy thing around is dreadful. That may never change  but I would at least like to try and get her better trained before I introduce a new puppy that might pick up on Daisy's naughty ways!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wonder if Daisy's recall would get better when she has a fluffy friend to follow around. if they become really bonded....her recall will be as great as the new puppies....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well Daisy had been better this week but today she just went and that was that until she felt like coming back again. Betty is brilliant, she stays near you and if she does run ahead she kind of 'checks in' every now and again. I am going to have to work really hard to get Daisy more focussed on me when we are out as she is wayyy to distracted! I have a really great training plan, just need to put it into action!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no! Reading all these lovely comments and all the positives, I'm moving back towards wanting two Poo's 

Funnily enough when I was out walking this morning, I came across a chap with a black labrador and a long haired sausage dog (sorry can't spell dachaunt !). Randomly as he was passing, he said to me, 'don't get two dogs!'. 

I was surprised and said oh, I was thinking of getting another one.

A few minutes later we crossed paths again and he said. 'Well if you do get another one, make sure its of the same bred or same size. These two walk at such different paces its impossible'.

So there you have it, a second Poo is good


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's funny Julie although I have the same problem walking to school in the mornings! I have children dragging their feet behind me and older ones rushing ahead, I have often thought a sheep dog would be better for me!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh I can't help you. Cara is nearly 11 months and I've already paid my non refundable deposit for my next little girl. Even have her dog tag. Roll on Sept/oct xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Well Daisy had been better this week but today she just went and that was that until she felt like coming back again. Betty is brilliant, she stays near you and if she does run ahead she kind of 'checks in' every now and again. I am going to have to work really hard to get Daisy more focussed on me when we are out as she is wayyy to distracted! I have a really great training plan, just need to put it into action!


Im lucky as my house backs on to woods...but I really believe all the hide and seek behind trees has really paid dividends. If Betty went too far ahead I would hide behind a tree and Betty would always come back looking for me...her checking in is now to make sure I have not disappeared....it was also good fun and still do it now


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought for about a year about getting a second pup ..... by the time I decided to go for it the age gap was 2 years, which has been great for us.

Maisie has always been timid and shy, and at times reluctant to walk, also not a great eater .... although a sweetie.

Bess (pup no. 2) is altogether different .... confident, playful, more active, eats well and thoroughly enjoys her walks.

Having the two together, although they are so different, is great. Maisie loves her walks now and eating is improved. They do play together (Bess knows not to get too rough) and curl up together.

I would say though with a girl, it may be worth waiting until the first one has had a season / been spayed. Possibly tricky to have one dog recovering from the spay operation with a bouncy new puppy wanting to play with her?

But whenever you get another I'm sure you will love having two. 

PS. I don't find it much more work really as you are walking, feeding, training anyway ..... more grooming and more expense are the main things, as well as individual training (some I do with them together).


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought for about a year about getting a second pup ..... by the time I decided to go for it the age gap was 2 years, which has been great for us.

Maisie has always been timid and shy, and at times reluctant to walk, also not a great eater .... although a sweetie.

Bess (pup no. 2) is altogether different .... confident, playful, more active, eats well and thoroughly enjoys her walks.

Having the two together, although they are so different, is great. Maisie loves her walks now and eating is improved. They do play together (Bess knows not to get too rough) and curl up together.

I would say though with a girl, it may be worth waiting until the first one has had a season / been spayed. Possibly tricky to have one dog recovering from the spay operation with a bouncy new puppy wanting to play with her?

But whenever you get another I'm sure you will love having two.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy was 20 months old when we got Rosie. but we are used to having more than one dog in the family, and don't find it any more work than one.
I do think you have to be guided by your own dog owning experience.
If you are a first time dog owner I would wait until your dog starts to fully mature, you will notice the change in their behaviour.
If your dog is reasonably well trained and well socialised, I don't think there would be much off a problem. But a puppy will not calm down a hyperactive adolescent dog.
But in any case be prepared for lots of fun, Cockapoo mad half hours, muddy floors, being mobbed when you come home, and lots more.

http://youtu.be/1TiuMurm97k


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Poppy was 20 months old when we got Rosie. but we are used to having more than one dog in the family, and don't find it any more work than one.
> I do think you have to be guided by your own dog owning experience.
> If you are a first time dog owner I would wait until your dog starts to fully mature, you will notice the change in their behaviour.
> If your dog is reasonably well trained and well socialised, I don't think there would be much off a problem. But a puppy will not calm down a hyperactive adolescent dog.
> ...


Thanks Hattie is my fourth dog previously a cairn then two littermate jack russels. I like having two dogs but living on my own, now Hattie needs longer walks Poo 2 will either have to be carried(!) or stay home alone! I know there are ways around most problems and so far the view is towards Poo 2 but I may postpone it will see how Hattie is following her "holiday" on a farm with other live in dogs whilst I am away week after next.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sarah, Like Mo thats what I was going to say.. if poo no. 2 ended up with great recall being there form the beginnning then maybe Daisy s recall would be better, and something flappy and fluffy to follow .......erm


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Karen I could convince myself of that so easily  but as soon as my college course is over Daisy and I are going to spend many summer evenings doing recall practice! I have in my mind that I will get Poo no. 2 next year but who knows!


----------

